# Dem Pizza sein Geburtstag



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Oktober 2010)

Wie schon angedroht Pizza hat Geburtstag

Na dann mal alles Gute

:sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Homer79 (1 Oktober 2010)

auch von mir alles gute...:sm24:

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Torsten,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute, lass dich von Gundel
reich beschenken und verwöhnen  :sm20:

gruß Helmut


----------



## nade (1 Oktober 2010)

Jeppa	:sm20:

Viele Glühstrümpfe auch von mir. :sm24:


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pizza,

ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Ich hoffe sehr für Dich, dass in Deinem Alter die Glocken noch nicht länger als das Seil sind.

Schöne Grüße nach da unten,

dia


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir...


----------



## Mordor_FRI (1 Oktober 2010)

Herzliche ...


----------



## Paule (1 Oktober 2010)

*Glückwunsch*

Hi Pizza,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :sm24:
Und zur Feier des Tages, was gibt's am Abend?
Bier und ... 
Pizza.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Hast ja deinen Geburtstag ideal auf einen Freitag gelegt. Da kannst Du es ja richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pizza,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche. :sm24:


----------



## b1k86-DL (1 Oktober 2010)

Hey Pizza,

von mir auch alles gute. Lass es krachen! 

:sm20:

Gruß B1k86


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi Torsten!

Von mir talürnich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
Und trink nur soviel, wie mit gewalt rein geht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi Torsten,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kai (1 Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## puzzlefreak (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi Torsten,

von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag! :-D

Dann feier mal schön und lass dich reich beschenken 

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute 


Feier schön !!!


----------



## RGerlach (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Pizza,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier:sm24:.

:sm20:  :sm20:  :sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Jan (1 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (2 Oktober 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Hallo mein Schatz,

möchte Dir auf diesem Wege nochmals gratulieren und Dir 1.000 000 virtuelle
Umarmungen schicken  :s20:   :sm20:


----------



## HaDi (2 Oktober 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute nachträglich von HaDi


----------



## MW (2 Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute !!!


----------



## IBFS (2 Oktober 2010)

@Pizza

Esse dich vor Freude nicht selber auf *ROFL*


Alles Gute: :-D


----------



## Pizza (2 Oktober 2010)

*Danke*

Hallo

Möcht mich für die vielen Glückwünsche bedanken. 

War nur ne Feier im kleinen Kreise.
Dafür, daß ich schon wieder feste Nahrung aufnehmen kann und mir die Haarspitzen nicht mehr weh tun, kann es nicht so schlimm gewesen sein. :sm19:
(glaub ich  )


----------

